
Why did Hong Kong get removed from Twitter list of trending locations? - larrysalibra
https://twitter.com/larrysalibra/status/1138693096038752256
======
larrysalibra
I'm not the only one seeing this:
[https://twitter.com/JedTrades/status/1138719618774650880](https://twitter.com/JedTrades/status/1138719618774650880)

[https://twitter.com/LeoAW/status/1138718391978536960](https://twitter.com/LeoAW/status/1138718391978536960)

Taiwan has also been removed from Twitter as a location.

